
How I blew it with Mark Zuckerberg - merterdir
https://medium.com/@merterdir/how-i-blew-it-with-mark-zuckerberg-4834b0651f34#.37zkbbtd0
======
cpncrunch
Interesting article. I think the moral of his story is that there is no such
thing as luck: the more you try, the luckier you get.

Also, I don't think he blew his chances of ever being friends (or doing
business) with Mark Zuckerberg. He said himself that Zuck probably deleted his
2008 message and then forgot about it. Perhaps not following his own advice
here by not trying to msg Zuck again?

~~~
merterdir
Brilliant comment! I like your Inception-style thinking.

------
Sven_
Sounds like Donald Trump's route up the mountain.

~~~
merterdir
Ouch.

